# how do i correctly cut the angles at the ends of a cross brace for a door



## provlima (Oct 7, 2017)

I want to put two decorative cross braces across a door to a shed and am trying to figure out how to cut the angles of the top and bottom ends so they can fit into the upper left and lower right corners.

I incorrectly assumed that a 45 degree angle would suffice but was wrong. Can someone help me figure this out using the option A & B illustrations below.
The distance between the two corner angles is about 44 inches
Thanks for your help


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Option A

What I would do, as a rookie, would be to place the diagonal material up and roughly into place and make a mark or two. Then go to the saw and make the cut on those marks, bring it back and reposition the piece to see if or how much additional needs to come off the board. Trial and error will do it. Might need to make several cuts to get the angle right. Mark the top end and cut to length.
Once you have the angle, it should be good for all four ends, IF the door is completely square and the sides are straight.

Option B

As per above, get the bottom angle and then make a 90 degree cut through the mid point of that end so the end is a "square" ended cut. Measure the length from point to point on the inside of the door moulding and measure along the centre line of the board to that measurement. Cut using the angle found per A above as that mark. Square cut the second end and install.



Just so you know... the bottom of those braces need to go down to towards the hinge side of the door in order to carry the weight properly. Of course if they are merely decoration on an already sturdy door, it won't matter.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Agree with Jlhaslip on mostly trial and fitting. You show two scenarios, but a client of mine wanted a third one, which is pictured in post 14 in http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/question-bypass-sliding-barn-wood-door-597241/

Option B is probably the toughest design to get right, but would look really good.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I always do like option B and as suggested above, place the board over the door and mark where the bottom cut should be, cut it and then set it place so I can mark the top cuts.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Which ever turns you on the most.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Agree with the 'hold it up and mark it' school. C-clamps might help. If you are working with expensive material or something barely long enough, make a pattern out of cardboard. This is how I make angle braces for deck posts.


----------

